# The Freshaire Choice paint at Home Depot



## Epik Painting (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone seen or used this paint yet? The literature says VOC free even after tinting.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Although I usually hesitate to comment on something I haven't actually used, I have used enough paint products from HD, and more importantly fixed enough disasters caused by HD paint products, to never, ever, want to even _hear_ the words "paint", "stain", or "primer", and "Home Depot" or "Behr" ever again

HD has absolutely no desire to provide quality product to professionals whatsoever
Its not a big secret or anything...it's in their business plan
They want to provide "mediocre" product to clueless DIYers
I put mediocre in quotes because their definition of mediocre is most quality painter's definition of piss poor

HD could come give me a few fivers of any new product for free and I wouldn't touch it with ProWallGuy's roller on the end of a Wooster 8'-16' Posi-Lock extension pole, fully extended of course


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Although I usually hesitate to comment on something I haven't actually used, I have used enough paint products from HD, and more importantly fixed enough disasters caused by HD paint products, to never, ever, want to even _hear_ the words "paint", "stain", or "primer", and "Home Depot" or "Behr" ever again
> 
> HD has absolutely no desire to provide quality product to professionals whatsoever
> Its not a big secret or anything...it's in their business plan
> ...


I would have to agree 100%. :thumbup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree also except I have purchased Zinsser primers from HD when I was not close to my store to pick it up. I figure I will get something at HD or similar as long as i do not have to interact with the people that work there.


----------



## Epik Painting (Apr 8, 2008)

You do know that HD does not make paint, right? Good to see we all have open minds here. What no VOC paint do you use? SW or Ben Moore? ICI produces The Freshaire Choice and testing I have seen from Marschall Labs rates the product very well. As a matter of fact, SW(Harmony) gets the worst rating that Marschall Labs gives a paint.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Although I usually hesitate to comment on something I haven't actually used, I have used enough paint products from HD, and more importantly fixed enough disasters caused by HD paint products, to never, ever, want to even _hear_ the words "paint", "stain", or "primer", and "Home Depot" or "Behr" ever again





JMCP said:


> I would have to agree 100%. :thumbup:


I'm with JMCP and slickshift here.



Epik Painting said:


> You do know that HD does not make paint, right? Good to see we all have open minds here. What no VOC paint do you use? SW or Ben Moore? ICI produces The Freshaire Choice and testing I have seen from Marschall Labs rates the product very well. As a matter of fact, SW(Harmony) gets the worst rating that Marschall Labs gives a paint.


Even the guys at the SW store where I get most all my paint tell me that Harmony isn't all that good. They know the kind of work I do, so it doesn't surprise me that they would warn me of certain products even if it's from their own store. I love the teamwork relationship I have with SW. :thumbup:

As for VOC, I do mostly exteriors, and when I do interiors, most folks don't bother to ask about that. I don't bother to volunteer the information. When or if they do ask, I'll use Duration Home.

J


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

The name Home Depot should go down in history Ch!pster.:ban: HOME DEPOT. They can keep their schiznit.


----------



## VAInteriors (May 12, 2007)

Regardless of whether or not the paint performs, the fact that you can only get 60 colors is kind of a problem for anyone I talk to. People want to be able to choose the color they want.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I got this covered for you Tim(LinkMaster)Hag

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/home_improvement/4248478.html


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I got this covered for you Tim(LinkMaster)Hag
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/home_improvement/4248478.html


Dean.....You Da Man :thumbsup:


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Although I usually hesitate to comment on something I haven't actually used, I have used enough paint products from HD, and more importantly fixed enough disasters caused by HD paint products, to never, ever, want to even _hear_ the words "paint", "stain", or "primer", and "Home Depot" or "Behr" ever again
> 
> HD has absolutely no desire to provide quality product to professionals whatsoever
> Its not a big secret or anything...it's in their business plan
> ...


Slick,

You seem like the guy to ask so . . . a question for you about Home Depot and their paints/primers. There has been a little talk on this site about depsec'd products and I know it's no secret that the Dewalt drill one can purchase at the depot isn't the same as the ones that can be purchased in a real tool store. Same with Purdy brushes and a lot of other things. That said, what about some of the paint products they carry? Specifically Zinnser primers, Minwax polyurethanes/stains? As far as you know, are they despec'd versions of the real thing?

There is very little info on this and, as a matter of fact, a google search turns up a couple of threads from this site. Very curious. Thanks Slick . . .


----------



## Epik Painting (Apr 8, 2008)

Ah yes, very scientific testing. I always use a nice piece of 60 grit to clean my walls. :thumbup: 


DeanV said:


> I got this covered for you Tim(LinkMaster)Hag
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/home_improvement/4248478.html


----------



## Epik Painting (Apr 8, 2008)

Products in HD like America's Finest and Evermore from Glidden are exclusive and made for HD. On the other hand, Glidden Porch and Floor, Ultra Hide, Gripper are all the same no matter where you get them(brother-in-law works for ICI). 


GMack said:


> Slick,
> 
> You seem like the guy to ask so . . . a question for you about Home Depot and their paints/primers. There has been a little talk on this site about depsec'd products and I know it's no secret that the Dewalt drill one can purchase at the depot isn't the same as the ones that can be purchased in a real tool store. Same with Purdy brushes and a lot of other things. That said, what about some of the paint products they carry? Specifically Zinnser primers, Minwax polyurethanes/stains? As far as you know, are they despec'd versions of the real thing?
> 
> There is very little info on this and, as a matter of fact, a google search turns up a couple of threads from this site. Very curious. Thanks Slick . . .


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Epik Painting said:


> Products in HD like America's Finest and Evermore from Glidden are exclusive and made for HD. On the other hand, Glidden Porch and Floor, Ultra Hide, Gripper are all the same no matter where you get them(brother-in-law works for ICI).


Thanks Epik,

Any idea about zinnser or minwax?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Epik Painting said:


> Products in HD like America's Finest and Evermore from Glidden are exclusive and made for HD. On the other hand, Glidden Porch and Floor, Ultra Hide, Gripper are all the same no matter where you get them(brother-in-law works for ICI).


They have been phasing out Ultra hide at HD in the Midwest at least. That was a great line in the 80's and 90's and I think that Glidden was despec'd as a brand when it went into HD.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I wonder if there is a *paintmanufacturerstalk.com* where the manufacturers have everyone from their chemists to their marketing brains writing and responding to threads like:

Quality Paint Formulation is not the Best Marketing
Big Box Stores are the Best Marketing of All
Getting out of Hardware Stores: Key to Success
Lower Price + Higher Volume= $$$$$$
Who Cares if they Carry Behr
DeSpec is the Spec
Life after Despec: Now we Make Money
Lower quality is the Future
How to Lower Prices and Do More Volume
Having one Account is Fine


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Scott, I will not be joining that site!

As for ICI's Fresh Aire Choice, the good news is that it is bringing awareness to toxicity in the marketplace and that colorants add to the VOC and carcinogenic values. "A" for effort, just curious why they dont want their name on the can? you would think it would give assurance to people that they are supported by one of the largest manufacturers?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

KeirK said:


> Scott, I will not be joining that site!
> 
> As for ICI's Fresh Aire Choice, the good news is that it is bringing awareness to toxicity in the marketplace and that colorants add to the VOC and carcinogenic values. "A" for effort, just curious why they dont want their name on the can? you would think it would give assurance to people that they are supported by one of the largest manufacturers?


Didn't ICI or at least Glidden before they were absorbed in the giant that is ICI have a low voc paint?? Life master i think could it be a re package??


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

They did, in fact they were the first ones toying with it in the 70's. Not much came out of it, we call them Yogurt paints. Its the same thing as putting yogurt on your walls.


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

LifeMaster 2000 was renamed from Glidden Spread 2000


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

GMack said:


> Specifically Zinnser primers, Minwax polyurethanes/stains? As far as you know, are they despec'd versions of the real thing?


As far as I know, the Zinsser and Minwax products are not de-spec'd

You do have to be careful and thorough when comparing prices though
For example, the spray BIN at HD used to come in the Paint Store sized can, but was clearly marked, in the usual area at the bottom, that it actually contained less product
So a quick look at the cans (but not the actual volume labeling at the bottom) would lead one to believe HD was a lot less money on the spray BIN
In fact, it was only slightly less per oz.
(They may still do this, but I haven't checked in a while so I'll say "used to")


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

the spray BIN at HD used to come in the Paint Store sized can, but was clearly marked, in the usual area at the bottom, that it actually contained less product

Thanks . . . I haven't noticed that so I'll look for it next time I'm in there. Good to hear about zinnser and minwax.


----------



## Epik Painting (Apr 8, 2008)

KeirK said:


> Scott, I will not be joining that site!
> 
> As for ICI's Fresh Aire Choice, the good news is that it is bringing awareness to toxicity in the marketplace and that colorants add to the VOC and carcinogenic values. "A" for effort, just curious why they dont want their name on the can? you would think it would give assurance to people that they are supported by one of the largest manufacturers?


 
HMMMM, Wonder why Mythic is not American Pride?????


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

KeirK said:


> Scott, I will not be joining that site!
> 
> As for ICI's Fresh Aire Choice, the good news is that it is bringing awareness to toxicity in the marketplace and that colorants add to the VOC and carcinogenic values. "A" for effort, just curious why they dont want their name on the can? you would think it would give assurance to people that they are supported by one of the largest manufacturers?


 
Because it's De-Spec'd?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I was comp'd some of C2 new LoVo paint and will use it this week and give my opinion on it. I like free stuff as long as it works for me and doesn't make more work for me


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Joewho said:


> Because it's De-Spec'd?


No, its the brand developed for HD, just not sure why they chose not to use their giant well respected name? Possibly indicts their current products but not sure about the logic. Our AP and Mythic are both labeled as made by SDP (our corporate name) but we were a small fish until Mythic actually got started, so there was no benefit to use the AP name as it is only really known in the green world.


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I was comp'd some of C2 new LoVo paint and will use it this week and give my opinion on it. I like free stuff as long as it works for me and doesn't make more work for me


I have something for everyone coming soon....keep your eyes on PT.


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Although I usually hesitate to comment on something I haven't actually used, I have used enough paint products from HD, and more importantly fixed enough disasters caused by HD paint products, to never, ever, want to even _hear_ the words "paint", "stain", or "primer", and "Home Depot" or "Behr" ever again
> 
> HD has absolutely no desire to provide quality product to professionals whatsoever
> Its not a big secret or anything...it's in their business plan
> ...


 
Soo....what do you think of the Glidden interior latexes?......


Casey


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Up in Fargo...*

We'll soon be getting our C2-Lovo paint in!

Many customers asking about it.
Overall, the "existing" line has very low ODOR. Many favorable comments regarding that...especially the primers.

The new Lovo will come in @ ~ 25-50 g/l for VOC's. Obviously, VERY low VOC. Low enough to technically be called "No VOC", but they didn't want to be @ Zero.

Back to primers...
* The "C2-One" primer was designed to dethrone 1-2-3 as the great all-around Int/Ext Latex primer/stainblocker.
* 123's VOC is 100g/l.
* C2's is 200g/l. Twice as high obviously.
* BUT...Myself & many other customers/painters can't stand the smell of the 123. I've had people tell me directly..."Screw the 123...give me the C2 primer!"
* We still carry both however!

Sooooo...it'll be interesting how the "Odor vs. VOC" factor plays out...!

Faron


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Faron,
Just an FYI, 25-50 g/l is not technically No VOC.
The government allows 5 g/l to be considered no VOC. To put it in perspective 50 g/l is the equivalent of 150 g/gallon. That is about 30 Nickels in weight.
Additionally although VOC's contribute to odor, the problem is the health issues caused by VOC's, so if you can't smell it, that doesn't mean that it isn't causing damage. 
Still a step in the right direction, but wanted to clarify.
Our products of course are No VOC not the government standard, truly Zero.
Thanks,
Keir


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

alpinecrick said:


> Soo....what do you think of the Glidden interior latexes?......


Technically, I would rate them slightly above Behr
But of course, that's not difficult, as I'd also rate Diaper Pudding above Behr

So, no...I don't use them


..the Gliddens that is


Diaper Pudding has it's uses


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Where is the Wolverine guy? Isn't he the Scientist who has all the technological expertise? Oh, I forgot the question. Is it, does a paint company make various products with varying quality under various names to be sold in various stores? Sorry I have a simple mind, where are you Wolverine? Happy painting, Paul.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

Yep, I slightly erred in my sentence!

The new Lovo will be comfortably under the 50g/l threshold; therefore "Low VOC". Everyone wins there!

True...true...VOC's and "perceived Odor" are only VERY loosely related. But, during my next priming project, I'm not usin' 123...peeeww:no: !
Going "truly Zero..."??? Sometime in the future...but getting "under 50" was a good goal. C2's switch to different colorants is coming too...next year.

(I can't wait... ...purging/cleaning our $20,000 C2 COROB tinter will take an entire DAY!!! Jeez that's gonna SUCK!!!) 

Faron


----------



## petschpainting (Feb 21, 2008)

I am new to the forum, just spying and reading... I have been afraid to try anything low VOC, I like the smell. Smells like money. 

Ultra-Hide seems to be a good workhorse for me, but I am considering trying other stuff. I seem to be flooded with bold color jobs lately and I am thinking SW might have something better. Any suggestions are welcome. As for buying at home depot, I shop at the paint store for service above everything else. 

Anyways thanks for all the great topics, you have saved my as% several times. I just never have the time to post.


----------

